# Flea treatment without prescription



## springfieldbean

Hello,

I've seen that you can buy prescription flea treatments, such as Stronghold, online much cheaper than at the vets, but that you need a prescription. I read somewhere that your vet should provide a prescription for free, but when I asked mine she said they charge £9.

I guess there's no way round this? With this charge, I may as well continue to buy from the vet.

Just wondered if others had similar experiences, and if there are any other options?

Thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby

I wouldnt buy anything unless its from the vets OR with a vets prescription, what knows what crapthey are selling out there? I mean you can buy human drugs...but you just wouldnt would you?


----------



## gskinner123

If you're happy to use Frontline or Effipro (same active ingredient, Effipro a little cheaper) then both are widely available without prescription from reputable suppliers.. even Tesco stock Frontline nowadays though they're far from the cheapest. 

I've used an on-line company called wormers.co.uk for a number of years. They're very competitively priced, don't charge for delivery over a certain (relatively low) minimum order cost and delivery is super fast. I believe they also sell Program which you add to the cat's food.

It's bandied about that Frontline is no longer particularly effective but I've not found that to be the case so long as you're treating the environment with something suitable, as with any brand of spot-on treatment.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

springfieldbean said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've seen that you can buy prescription flea treatments, such as Stronghold, online much cheaper than at the vets, but that you need a prescription. I read somewhere that your vet should provide a prescription for free, but when I asked mine she said they charge £9.
> 
> I guess there's no way round this? With this charge, I may as well continue to buy from the vet.
> 
> Just wondered if others had similar experiences, and if there are any other options?
> 
> Thanks!


vets prescriptions used to be free, but last October just gone I think it was, they passed that vets could charge, average seems to be around the £10 mark although some are cheaper some more expensive. If you want advocate stronghold ect there is no way to buy them other than with a prescription.

If you just want one for flea and tick and biting lice prevention and treatment you can buy the Front line spot on cat and also the dog one without a prescription and just get the separate worming liquid, paste or tablets.
I get mine from Vet Medic who were one of the first and always have a stand at crufts and discover dogs Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. if you want to check it out.


----------



## springfieldbean

Thanks for the advice. Yeah, Taylorbaby - I only want to get prescribed flea treatments, which is why I asked the vet for a prescription, but obviously paying £9 for one makes it redundant to then buy it from a cheaper online pharmacy. Disappointing that the free prescription law has changed now. 

I might have a go with Frontline; I know a lot of people use it and say it works, but I've been reluctant because our vet said fleas have now built up immunity to it! Though obv. her saying that may have something to do with the fact that she wants me to pay her extortionate prices for the products she stocks... Oh, I wish we could just rely on vets to give us honest advice! I thought that was what they were for?!


----------



## Gem16

3 pippets of Advocate at my new vets is £13, i thought that was pretty good?


----------



## LDK1

I get a 12 month prescription for Advocate from my vet and post it with my order to '365vets' - who I found to be the cheapest so far.

Even with the cost of the prescription and recorded delivery postage (my choice), it still works out at nearly 50% cheaper than buying it at my vets.

The vet needs to see your pet first before they issue it for the first time though - I think.


----------



## LDK1

Gem16 said:


> 3 pippets of Advocate at my new vets is £13, i thought that was pretty good?


That's a good price from a vets!


----------



## springfieldbean

LDK1 said:


> That's a good price from a vets!


Yes it is a good price, 3 pipettes is £20 from my vets.

That's interesting that it still works out cheaper for you even with the prescription charge LDK1... I've looked at the 360 prices, and it would work out almost exactly equal for me. Now, if I could buy TWO year's worth it would save me money, but I suppose I wouldn't be able to, with only a year's prescription. Do they check how many packets you buy?


----------



## LDK1

springfieldbean said:


> Yes it is a good price, 3 pipettes is £20 from my vets.
> 
> That's interesting that it still works out cheaper for you even with the prescription charge LDK1... I've looked at the 360 prices, and it would work out almost exactly equal for me. Now, if I could buy TWO year's worth it would save me money, but I suppose I wouldn't be able to, with only a year's prescription. Do they check how many packets you buy?


At 365vet it cost me £43.68 for 12 months supply + £10 for prescription = 13.42 for three months.

On the prescription it states 12 months so I think the company issuing the product wouldn't dispense any more than that and would have a record of what you've bought. They need the original prescription too.

Because it is stronger than over-the-counter stuff I think a vet would probably prefer to see the pet again before signing another 12 month prescription - I'm just guessing here though.


----------



## Christine Sharp

springfieldbean said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've seen that you can buy prescription flea treatments, such as Stronghold, online much cheaper than at the vets, but that you need a prescription. I read somewhere that your vet should provide a prescription for free, but when I asked mine she said they charge £9.
> 
> I guess there's no way round this? With this charge, I may as well continue to buy from the vet.
> 
> Just wondered if others had similar experiences, and if there are any other options?
> 
> Thanks!





LDK1 said:


> At 365vet it cost me £43.68 for 12 months supply + £10 for prescription = 13.42 for three months.
> 
> On the prescription it states 12 months so I think the company issuing the product wouldn't dispense any more than that and would have a record of what you've bought. They need the original prescription too.
> 
> Because it is stronger than over-the-counter stuff I think a vet would probably prefer to see the pet again before signing another 12 month prescription - I'm just guessing here though.


You can buy from Atlantic Pets, without prescription, as it is probably EU, or UK, rules that require a vets prescription.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Christine Sharp said:


> You can buy from Atlantic Pets, without prescription, as it is probably EU, or UK, rules that require a vets prescription.


This is a very old thread, so sometimes it's better to start a new one for more views.

It should be noted that importing prescription medicines from abroad is illegal.


----------

